# HELP!!! I've just used dog flea treatment on my cat!



## Cazza525 (2 February 2012)

Did this accidently 5 minutes ago! Its stronghold pippette on the base of neck! I've dosed the cat woth one of the dogs by accident!!!! What do I do???


----------



## Miss L Toe (2 February 2012)

Get hold of cat, take a warm bath with washing up liquid and do as much as you can to get rid of the stuff. Monitor.


----------



## Cazza525 (2 February 2012)

Ok, I've just scrubbed the whole site and surrounding area with soap and well rinsed! He looks bemused but well at the mo! What do I have to watch for?


----------



## gunnergundog (2 February 2012)

What is the weight of the cat and which Stronghold did you apply as they have different ones for different weight dogs?  If there is much variation between the two(ie weight of cat and weight of dog for which Stronghold was prescribed) I would phone your emergency vet for advice.....better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## galaxy (2 February 2012)

phone your vet and get advise!!!!!!!!!

I know Advantix is extremely poisonous for cats, my friend nearly lost some cats to it!


----------



## Aru (2 February 2012)

What weight is your cat? which dog stronghold did you put on?as in which dog size was it for there are a variety doses.

Personally I would err initially on the side of caution initially-assume an overdose was given and remove as much of the product as you can.If you have a clippers/sissors and a patient can clip the area then rub off with a cloth.thats more effective then washing it off as the cat might be able to lick areas that are washed.

It might be ok as the range of toxicity in Selamectin is quite broad.A small dog dose is similar to a cats but definitely give your vet a ring asap to check what they think.


----------



## Cazza525 (2 February 2012)

Ok I've accidently used 60mg pippete (dog one) instead of a 45mg pippette (cat one)!!!! Luckily I have a small dog! It is stronghold, says selamectin in brackets on packet


----------



## SusieT (2 February 2012)

ring your vet rather than asking online.


----------



## Aru (2 February 2012)

The general dose of selamectin (active product in Stronghold) is a minimum of 6mg per kg in both the cat and the dog so at 60mg dose you are should be still well within the safety limits in the cat.If your cat is particularly small or very young then I would be more concerned.In trials cats have coped with 10x the minimum dose with no side effects noted.

Stronghold is thankfully rarely associated with bad reactions overall but I would still give your nearest emergency clinic/vet a ring to double check as I have never seen your cat and do not know if it has any other underlying issues.Plus they are proffessionals and should not have an issue with speaking to you about this sort of issue.

Overdose signs (generally seen in young kittens/sick animals) are usually neurological-aggitaion incoordination excessive drooling vomiting.
If any of these occur you need to go to your vet asap so again ringing them now is a good idea.If nothing else they will know what to expect and have a treatment plan if you ring later.

BUT you have no idea if im talking crap or not.I am a poster online who cannot prove anything.And medical advise from forums should always be considered but not believed until you have heard it from a qualified expert.As it happens I am not in this case talking crap Im a Vet student who has the resources available(veterinary drug formulary's rather than the unreliable doctor google) to look these things up. I also have an interest as this time next year I would hope my clients will be able to ring me to ask questions like this.

Your vet is a professional who spent years in collage learning how to deal with scenarios like this.They are the ones you should really be ringing asap if you overdose a pet.If your not comfortable with the idea of ringing you vet practice to ask about a potentially fatal overdose in your cat you need a new vet.


----------



## Cazza525 (2 February 2012)

I've rung vet. Cat SHOULD be fine as within limits easily, he is actually bigger than my dog. I have done the right thing in washing him and have to observe him and any vomitng or drooling or lethargy I must ring them straight awa.

Thankyou everyone! Gordan is looking just fine atm!


----------



## gunnergundog (2 February 2012)

Ditto the above from Aru but would also add old/ill cats to the list....anything with a pre-existing condition or already taking other medication.....call your vet to be safe.


----------



## s4sugar (2 February 2012)

If you used 60mg instead of 45mg and washed the area well & speedily you don't need to panic but I would keep a close watch on the cat especially if it is at the lower end of the weight range.

Just seen you have spoken to the vet. Well done.


----------



## misterjinglejay (3 February 2012)

I use Frontline combo (the one that works!) on my animals; but because my cats are so big (maine coons weighing in at around 12 - 16 kgs) the vet recommended that I use the appropriate sized dog one for them.
Didn't realise that Advantix is dangerous for cats!


----------



## Cazza525 (3 February 2012)

Just a quick update.....Gordan is 100% fine and hasn't displayed any adverse effects at all.

Thankyou all for your help


----------

